# When do babies start saying da da??



## ladybugamber (Feb 28, 2006)

I know most babies say da da first... just wondering about how old they are when they start "talking". Anyone know??


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine just started, and he is 6 months old.

Mary


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

Dd actually said mama first, at around five months old. It was only a week or two before she said dada, though. As soon as she said dada, she stopped saying mama unless she was upset.









It wasn't too long before she started using both a lot, though.


----------



## Lolafanana (Dec 29, 2005)

Elaina started experimenting with saying dada at 5 months (about) and now at 7 1/2 months EVERYTHING is dada- the cat, the dog, daddy, mommy, the rug, my shoes- she's points at evrything and says da da da da da! It's very cute.


----------



## kate.first.babe (Sep 14, 2005)

mine says a lot of gggguh and wahooooo but no sylables yet. She's 5 1/2 months.


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

Her third 'word' was 'Uh ohhh!' because her grandma kept saying it every time she knocked over a stack of blocks. She still says it all the time. lol

And, yes...everything became dada for a long time! Amazing how that's universal. Mama is definitely more particular...I think it's because they like us better!


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Ds also started saying mama first...around 6 or 7 months, I think. Dada came later. He's now 10 months and he still says both mama and dada a lot. I know he connects mama with me, but I don't think he has the dada=dh connection down yet.


----------



## hapymom (Sep 28, 2006)

My dd, has just started saying it around 6 mo now









Sooooo cute, now when is she gonna get started saying MAMA!!!!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ds was 7 1/2 months and he said mama first but it wasn't connected to me at the time....


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Dd started saying mama at 5 months- and meant me.







Now, at 8.5 months, she still isn't saying da da, only a couple times! (poor dad!







) However, EVERYTHING is "buh?" or "buh!" It's cute.







She also will whisper 'pah pah pah", and other "words" include "oob" and "voof". I'm so in love!


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Alex started saying "dada" at around 6 months and said it incessantly for months. By 10 months, though, she completely stopped saying it and it's all "mama" now. She calls both my husband and me "mama."


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

DS was 6 months and he called us both that! LOL!


----------



## wirewendy (Nov 19, 2005)

Haaa! For some reason, I just imagined that this question was inspired by your husband. Hee hee! My poor husband has been trying to get our daughter to say da da for 10 months now, but no such luck!


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I think 5-7 months is usual.


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

My little girl is 8 months and isn't saying dada or mama. She still oooooo's and ahhhhhs. She blows about a billion raspberries a day though!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD started saying dada at around 8 months. But it had no meaning. She started saying hi and mama around 10 months. They have meaning. She rarely says dada anymore. Its cute, she waves when she says hi. Yesterday she called me a bad mom. Thats the second time now. (she says it when she wants something I wont let her have) DH taught her that.







:


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

DD just started trying to talk a few weeks ago (she is almost 7 months old). She "says" a few different sounds ("da") is one of them, but hasn't strung anything together into "dada"--she just crawls around going "da . . . da . . . da" or "buh . . . buh . . . buh". Cracks me up.


----------



## Faithful Mommy (Jun 7, 2006)

My ds said da-da on the day he turned 6 months! It was the cutest thing! I know they don't know what it means yet but, he woke up, looked at his daddy, smiled, and said da-da........... I'm sure you can only imagine how big my dh head is









So now, that's all he says..... da,da,da,da,,da,da and sometimes we'll get a gooooooooo









I love it.... so cute!


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Ryo is almost 6 months now, about a month ago he said 'mama', but almost certainly by accident (wasn't directed at me, hasn't done it since).

About two weeks ago, he blurted something that sounded a lot like 'dada', but probably was just wishful thinking on our part (we cannot WAIT to see which one he says first...it's like a running bet!).

Anyway, nothing here yet. At the moment it's pretty much all 'ooh ooh' and 'uh uh' and giggles...which are totally cute anyway.


----------



## Kristi Down Under (Oct 5, 2006)

My baby girl (who is one year old today!) said Mama on Mother's Day at seven months old. She said Dada at 10 months followed shortly by Nana (her paternal grandmother). Her first word though was Bubba, which is what I called her from birth. She said that at about five months. Oh, she also started saying ne-ne, for nose at about 10 months. She is so awesome!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

DS started 'saying' mamamamama and dadadadada for fun around 6 mos, now at 10mos he actually uses it in the right context (most of the time), like pointing at a picture of DH and saying dadad....I don't know that he really does mama for me though.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I have 6 month old twins and one of them just started saying it (they other isn't very vocal yet).


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

My dd said mama first at around 5 months. She soon followed with dada and nananana. She mostly says this and dada now with a few mamas in between.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

My dd was almost completely silent for 8 months. She never babbled to us or to her toys, never experimented with sounds. She stopped cooing at about 5 months.

Then on the day she turned 8 months she looked at me as I was about to put her in the tub and said, "Hi Mama!" Since that time (it has been about 5 weeks) she has added a couple of words a week. She says dada and mama to the right person, and says "hi," "bye bye," "duck," "tree," and a few others.

I was really worried that something was wrong because she was so so so quiet. But she was just taking it all in, waiting until she got it just right!

My son followed a more traditional pattern, cooing, then babbling, then getting the words right at around a year or even later, I can't remember. It is amazing how different and special they each are.


----------

